# Fs: african chiclids haps&peacocks



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

I have two 6-7" splinotus Tanzania -- or trade any thing.. I will except only tanganyika's or air pumps
I still have that placidchromis johnstoni 6-7" $60 oboe or.trade..
I also have two yoy






o loaches for free, if you purchase the placidchromis johnstoni-..

Just send me a private message

Watch my videos

African chiclids - YouTube
African chiclids - YouTube


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

You might want to list the fish and the price. The second video shows a bunch of fish. Are they all for sale?


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

All for sale except all my loaches


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

PM sent.. I might be interested in a few of your fish


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

And they cost how much?


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Peacock juvies are ranging from $5-$12 .. Most of them are starting to color up

Big haps and peacock ranging from $20 to $45

I have one hap that is $80 forgot the name of him tho


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

I've seen his juvies very nice. Good luck. Bro.


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Thanks davis


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

tha604boi said:


> Peacock juvies are ranging from $5-$12 .. Most of them are starting to color up
> 
> Big haps and peacock ranging from $20 to $45
> 
> I have one hap that is $80 forgot the name of him tho


$80 Hap?? Post a pic or video. Id like to see it


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

If you can name this huge blue f1 hap i will give it for $60

Watch my video

New video haps and peacocks - YouTube


----------



## Tony_B (Apr 24, 2010)

PM Sent I would like to take a look at a few of your fish... 

Thanks


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

tha604boi said:


> If you can name this huge blue f1 hap i will give it for $60
> 
> Watch my video
> 
> New video haps and peacocks - YouTube


Looks like a Protomelas species of some sort to me. Red empress or something similar

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/results.php?genus=163


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Looks like a Protomelas species of some sort to me. Red empress or something similar
> 
> Cichlid Profiles


I was gonna say the same thing.. How big is he? Some protomelas can reach 10"+


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

I still fishes for sale
Placidchromis johnstoni 7" still growing
I got 2-3" vc-10
I got one huge orange on peacock
I got 2 huge splilotus Tanzania
..still got lots of 2-1/4" orange/blue on peacocks selling then for 8 bucks each - or take all for $180 I got more than 20 of them


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Would like to see the fish, pm contact info please.


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Updated ad...


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

I have two 6-7" splinotus Tanzania -- or trade any thing.. I will except only tanganyika's or air pumps
I still have that placidchromis johnstoni 6-7" $40 or.trade..
I also have two yoyo loaches for free, if you purchase the placidchromis johnstoni
This is what I have left


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

I still have that ob peacock at 6" $25

Updated prices


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Closing this thread


----------

